
Show HN: Tight – Simplify Slack with a Chrome Extension - rileyt
https://rile.yt/tight-making-slack-usable
======
rileyt
Tight is a Chrome extension I built that increases readability, removes many
redundant/useless buttons, improves the page layout and modernizes the overall
style of Slack.

It is open source
([https://github.com/RileyTomasek/tight](https://github.com/RileyTomasek/tight))
to encourage community contribution. Suggestions and pull requests are highly
encouraged!

Tight was heavily inspired by and owes great thanks to Refined GitHub [1] and
Refined Twitter [2].

[1] [https://github.com/sindresorhus/refined-
github](https://github.com/sindresorhus/refined-github)

[2] [https://github.com/sindresorhus/refined-
twitter](https://github.com/sindresorhus/refined-twitter)

------
g3rv4
> I’m confident that we can continue improving Slack together.

A thousand times this. Thanks <3

~~~
rileyt
It might be nice if someone started a collection of all the open source Slack
improvements that were shut down or died off so that other developers can pick
and choose what they like and continue evolving Slack in a somewhat
distributed way.

[http://www.sblack.online/](http://www.sblack.online/) also had some neat
ideas.

------
g3rv4
Jump to [1] isn't styled, maybe that's something you can look into?

[1] [https://gmc.uy/jumpTo.png](https://gmc.uy/jumpTo.png)

~~~
rileyt
Thanks for pointing that out. I’ll look into it.

What do you think otherwise? I’m a big fan of betterslack :)

~~~
g3rv4
I'm a big fan of it and already using it :) thought about doing a PR but I'm
quite deep in actual job now ;)

I really liked how you avoided doing any JS at all :)

One thing I'd like to propose is making it wider.

~~~
rileyt
Yeah, I have considered that. What were you thinking for a pixel width?

I'd really love to add the markdown links from BetterSlack, but I worry that
is more likely to anger Slack, since it would be introducing JavaScript.

~~~
g3rv4
yeah, you would be in the same boat. DM me on twitter?

